

Ask YC: The MySpace Redesign - iamdave

I just don't feel much of a change in experience here.  You look at the userpage themes, the new front-page, and really, what's new?  Take a step back and I see overuse of the gradient, a bigger ad area, and that's really about it.<p>What are your thoughts?  Combined with just not feeling excited about this (which even if I hate the company, I'm always hoping to be thrilled about a change in design and new user experiences), and seeing lazy execution, I call "failboat" on this.
======
ichverstehe
Not much new there, really. Anyways, I only use MySpace to check out new bands
or set up gigs with them. None of my friends use MySpace anymore. Facebook
definitely won that race, it's just easier.

------
noodle
its cleaner. thats about it.

